# Hello from "Bama" country



## geno (Jun 18, 2009)

My name is Gene and I have plans to move to Mexico. From the research I have done so far, Lake Chapala looks like a good place to stay. If someone would be so kind, I have a need for quite a bit of information. I know that most of it could probably be found somewhere on the ExpatForum, but I thought it would be easier to get it all in one place. Thank you for any information you might be able to give on;
1)Best route to take from Alabama to Lake Chapala.
2)Best place to cross the border.
3)Nearest consulate for FM3 visa(I meet requirements)
4)Process for driving into and out of Mexico, is there a limit.
5)Should I sell the car and buy one in Mexico.
6)Reasonable place to stay while I look for something long term.
7)Best place to look for long term rental. Not in the high rent district nor the corn shed.
8)I'm a single 35 year old man trapped in a 60 year old body. Are the social events geared more toward couples or are there opportunities for singles to meet other singles. Some one for the inner man or possibly for the outer man.
That's probably enough for now. Any additional information you think will be helpful would be appreciated.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

1)Best route to take from Alabama to Lake Chapala: West, then Southwest.
2)Best place to cross the border: A bridge between Progresso, TX and Nuevo Progresso, TAM.
3)Nearest consulate for FM3 visa(I meet requirements): FMT first; FM3 when settled in Chapala.
4)Process for driving into and out of Mexico, is there a limit: Stop, look & listen.
5)Should I sell the car and buy one in Mexico: Maybe, maybe not.
6)Reasonable place to stay while I look for something long term: Name your price range & needs.
7)Best place to look for long term rental: On the street or an agency, your choice.
8)I'm a single 35 year old man trapped in a 60 year old body. Are the social events geared more toward couples or are there opportunities for singles to meet other singles. Some one for the inner man or possibly for the outer man: Too bad, Yes, Yes, Vague, Always.
Best answered, when you arrive and meet folks.
Enjoy.


----------



## geno (Jun 18, 2009)

Thank you for responding RVGRINGO. I appreciate you taking the time to share that information with me. Look forward to meeting you , hopefully, in the not too distant future.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

I couldn't resist doing that. You had lots of very broad questions and no one answer fits all. For example; there are different 'limits' on entering and leaving Mexico which depend upon your immigration status. FMT is a single entry document, FM3 has no limits, FM2 has limits, etc. You may not leave your car in Mexico if you leave and only had an FMT. You need an FM3, or better, for that. In all of these cases, I refer to the interior of Mexico. The frontier zone, a few northern states and Baja have unique rules. If you have a reliable car which is also popular in Mexico, you may keep it registered somewhere in the USA and use it in Mexico on an 'importada temporal'. Eventually, it will have to leave and you can't ever sell it in Mexico. Otherwise, there are lots of cars available in Mexico; new or used, if you have an FM3 or better. Rentals are available in all price ranges and one's social life is what you make it. At Lake Chapala, there are more than enough things to do; concerts, charitable events, local entertainment, fiestas, parks, malecons at lakeside, restaurants without end, day trips, etc.


----------



## jlms (May 15, 2008)

One thing I would say is that women in Mexico don't like older men that can't wear their age well.

60 years olds acting as if they were 35 are not going to endear themselves with the local female population, if in the other hand you are realistic about who you are, local women are far less "ageist" than women in other places.

If you are looking to relate with US expats only (always a bad idea IMHO) I wonder if you would do much better, after all external appearance matters far more in the US than in other places as far as I can tell...


----------



## geno (Jun 18, 2009)

My first thought was "whoa, what'd I do". My poor attempt at humor in question #8 must have given you folks a wrong ideal of me. There went my opportunity for a good first impression. I should have said that I was a 60 year old man who was young at heart. I work out and jog ever day. I like to dance (western swing, Texas two step)Try to eat right (don't always succeed) and try to look and feel my best. Most women(not all) my age have a hard time keeping up.
Thank you again RVGRINGO. You are very kind to respond and share your knowledge and wisdom
This move, I hope will help me to be like a phoenix. Rising up out of the ashes to a new life. Take care ..Gene


----------



## geno (Jun 18, 2009)

Thank you jlms for responding. I still remember when I was 35 and I can tell you (with one hand on my heart and the other one up in the air) that I like who I am now a whole lot more. If I tried to act now like I did then, I would spend quite a bit of time in the emergency room. At the risk of exposing my ignorance what does( IMHO)mean. Thanks again for your insight. I'll store it away....(I'll probably for get where I put it)...Gene


----------

